# Stella Candente Paris S/S 2005 RTW Fashion Show x 29



## Q (7 Jan. 2010)

http://img178.imagevenue.com/img.ph...City_Paris_S-S_2005_RTW_FS_1309_122_452lo.jpg               


thx dlewis05


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2010)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Models


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die post.


----------

